# can we find cube store in hongkong???



## ero'2x (Oct 5, 2009)

hello fellow cubers!!
my friend will go to hongkong, mongkok and i ask him to buy me some cubes for me there but we both dont know were to buy them. 
can any one here know were to find stores that sells cubes? esp c4u?:confused:


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 5, 2009)

http://www.hknowstore.com/

Shop S01, 1/F,
Red Mall, 501 Jaffe Road,
Causeway Bay, Hong Kong
(Near President Theatre) 

someone once posted a video of his visit to the store itself. It looks awesome, but I can't find the video


----------



## ero'2x (Oct 5, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> http://www.hknowstore.com/
> 
> Shop S01, 1/F,
> Red Mall, 501 Jaffe Road,
> ...



thank you very much cookingfat....
thank you very very much!!!!
is it in mongkok?


----------



## rookie (Oct 5, 2009)

no that is not in MK. this is better:

Shop Address:
Shop S62, 2/F, PHASE 1, AMOY PLAZA, 77 NGAU TAU KOK RD., KLN, HK
MTR: Kowloon Bay Station EXIT B
open: 1:00pm~9:00pm

TEL: (852) 2505 1676
FAX: (852) 2387 2397
E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## ero'2x (Oct 5, 2009)

THANK YOU rookiee!!!!
any other store? so i will have many options....


----------



## tanapak1 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hongkong Cube Store?

Umm... Smart Toy Shop & HKNowstore

Address...

Scroll Up!


----------



## ero'2x (Oct 6, 2009)

thank you very much for your reply guys... any other store in mongkok?


----------



## ero'2x (Oct 6, 2009)

rookie do they have c4u cubes? type a v?


----------



## Spitfire97 (Oct 6, 2009)

ero'2x said:


> rookie do they have c4u cubes? type a v?



hknow store is filled with cubes


----------



## gboh19 (Oct 6, 2009)

I thought i saw a vid of puzzle stores in Hong Kong in this forum long ago .. hmm

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQL3wXClleg


----------



## ero'2x (Oct 6, 2009)

is nowstore far from mongkok?
thank you again guys for posting...


----------



## rookie (Oct 6, 2009)

the one in MK is in CTMA Centre. it is also hknowstore

CTMA Centre, 1N Sai Yeung Choi Street South, Mongkok, Kowloon, Hong Kong

when enter the centre, go down one level. the bottom level is open from 4pm-11pm.


----------



## ero'2x (Oct 6, 2009)

thank you rookie... very much.....


----------



## panyan (Oct 6, 2009)

id kill for a shop like that

*actually, i'd probably die very quickly and very poor!*


----------



## ero'2x (Oct 6, 2009)

panyan said:


> id kill for a shop like that
> 
> *actually, i'd probably die very quickly and very poor!*



WHat????


----------



## ero'2x (Oct 7, 2009)

any other store in mongkok?


----------



## rookie (Oct 8, 2009)

yes, but the one i gave you i think is the best. hknowstore isvery good. i also dont know where the other one is... sorry


----------

